# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  भ्रम जो जुड़े है दिल की बीमारियों से

## Krishna

हृदयरोगों से जुड़े ऐसे कई भ्रम हैं, जो पूरी तरह बेबुनियाद होने के बावजूद अधिकांश लोगों के दिमाग में घर किए रहते हैं। । कुछ मिथक तो बहुत आम होते हैं लेकिन इन्हें तोड़कर मरीज को सही उपचार देकर लंबे समय तक स्वस्थ रखा जा सकता है। 
आज के समय में दिल की बीमारियां कोई बड़ी बात नहीं, यह किसी को भी हो सकती हैं।दिल की बीमारियों से बचने के लिए ज़रूरी है आपका अपने स्*वास्*थ्*य के प्रति जागरूक होना। कई बार लोग ह़दयाघात तक की स्*थिति को समझ नहीं पाते और ऐसी समस्*या जानलेवा तक साबित होती है।

----------


## Krishna

*भ्रम :* स्ट्रोक को हार्ट अटैक कहा जा सकता है? दिल का दौरा सीने में दर्द के साथ पड़ता है?
*तथ्य:* स्ट्रोक के होने का खतरा तब होता है जब ब्लड प्रेशर के कम होने की वजह से दिमाग तक रक्त नहीं पहुंच पाता और हृदय की मांस पेशियों में ठीक प्रकार से रक्त का प्रवाह के नहीं होता, जिससे हृदय का दौरा पड जाता है। यह दोनों स्थितियां ही एक दूसरे से अलग अलग हैं।यह सच है कि हृदय का दौरा सीने में दर्द के साथ पड़ता है, लेकिन यह ज़रूरी नहीं है कि दिल के दौरे का मुख्य लक्षण सीने में दर्द हो। दिल के दौरे के समय दर्द हो भी सकता है और नहीं भी।

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*भ्रम :* हृदय के दौरे का अनुभव पुरुषों और महिलाओं में अलग-अलग तरीके से होता है?हृदय के दौरे के लक्षण पुरुषों और महिलाओं में एक ही तरीके से होते हैं?
*तथ्य:* यह सच है कि पुरुषों की तुलना में महिलाओं में इस बीमारी का असर बाद में होता है लेकिन यह कहना पूर्णतया गलत होगा कि महिला दिल के दौरे से प्रभावित नहीं होतीं। हां यह सच है, लेकिन हृदय के दौरे के लक्षण पुरुषों और महिलाओं में अलग अलग हो सकते हैं। यह महिलाओं में भी वैसा नहीं होता जैसा कि फिल्मों में दिखाया जाता है। सामान्यत: व्यक्ति को सांस लेने में परेशानी, पेट में दबाव, गले में सख्ती जैसी स्थितियों का सामना करना पड़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

*
भ्रम :* हृदय से जुड़ी बीमारियों से बचने के लिए विटामिन लेना ही बहुत है? स्वस्थ हृदय के लिए सिर्फ फैट युक्त आहार ना लेना ही बहुत है?
*तथ्य:* हृदय के रोगियों को इस प्रकार के फल और सब्जि़ खाने की सलाह दी जाती है जिनमें कि विटामिन बी हो जैसे पालक और ब्रोकोली। रंगीन सलाद भी खाना भी एक अच्छा उपाय है लेकिन विटामिन ही लेना ऐसी बीमारियों का समाधान नहीं है। स्वस्थ हृदय के लिए ट्रांस फैट से बचना चाहिए क्योंकि कुछ फैट ऐसे भी होते हैं जो हमारे लिए अच्छे होते हैं जैसे कि मछलियों, नट और ऐवोकैडो में पाया जाने वाला फैट। ट्रांस फैटी पदार्थ जैसे कुकीज़ और चिप्स से बचना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*भ्रम:* अगर आपको हृदय से सम्बन्धी कोई बीमारी है तो आप हृदय के मरीज़ हो सकते हैं?गुस्से से हृदय का दौरा पड़ सकता है?
*तथ्य:* कम नमक खाने से आपकी सेहत को नुकसान पहुंच सकता है इसलिए हर व्यक्ति की सेहत के लिए कम नमक खाना ठीक नहीं होता। गुस्सा करने वाले लोगों को ए टाइप की पर्सनालिटी माना जाता है, जो कि हृदय को बिलकुल भी नुकसान नहीं पहुंचाता। लेकिन भावनाओं को अनदेखा करने से दिल के दौरे का  बढ़ जाता है।

----------


## Krishna

*
भ्रम:* हृदय के दौरे से बचने का कोई उपाय नहीं है?
*तथ्य:* हृदय के दौरे से बचने का कोई सीधा उपाय नहीं है। हमें सिर्फ बीमारियों से बचने के लिए एक स्वस्थ्य जीवनशैली का निर्वाह करना। साल में एक बार डाक्टर के पास जाकर अपने ब्लड प्रेशर और ब्लड कालेस्ट्राल का स्तर ज़रूर चेक करायें। हृदयाघात होने के बाद भी व्*यक्ति के लिए व्यायाम आवश्*यक हो जाता है, लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह नहीं है कि आप बहुत अधिक व्यायाम करें। सही मात्रा में व्यायाम करने  रक्त का संचार ठीक रहता है और हृदयपात जैसी स्थिति से भी बचाव हो सकता है।

----------

